# Tidepool aquarium?



## zebazto10q

Anyone think that a tidepool themed aquarium could work? What kinds of critters can I put that are native to Californian tidepools (Don't worry I'm not taking them from the wild).
I currently have a 20 gallon long laying around that im willing to use.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude

The Catalina Goby?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zebazto10q

Maybe

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude

zebazto10q said:


> Maybe
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


Wpuld certainly be a wise choice. Meant to be rather common in the hobby - so loads of resources - and native to that range! Plus very pretty fish..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zebazto10q

Yeah, is it good with crabs and such?


aussieJJDude said:


> Wpuld certainly be a wise choice. Meant to be rather common in the hobby - so loads of resources - and native to that range! Plus very pretty fish..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude

zebazto10q said:


> Yeah, is it good with crabs and such?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


I think as long as the crab isnt too large and aggressive, it should be fine. Definitely research prior to make sure. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zebazto10q

aussieJJDude said:


> I think as long as the crab isnt too large and aggressive, it should be fine. Definitely research prior to make sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Okay thanks!!!!

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------

